# Project Sail Panel Build



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

During the winter we sometimes get a little time to work on our personal cars. 
We had a pair of flangeless L3SE`s that where damaged (blown) during testing. We used this pair as mules for this build. 
Sail Panels in a BMW .
Shall we begin..
Setting the angles after laser










Gluing the sticks 










Hitting it with some activator










We had a visit from an Alien using sign language. Universal peace sign.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Jumping ahead a few days , Joey has been working on them as time has permitted. The amp will be the Arc XDI 600.4 with a Helix ProDSP .

Used a mixture of resin, cellulose and chop mat to build up the area before the rage filler. It is still rough but it is taking shape.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Here we have the left and right sides roughed in and are very close to matching. We could have used plugs cut to the same diameter as the speaker. That would have also worked very well as not to destroy a new set of speakers.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

That looks really nice


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Now we have gotten to the point of spraying a heavy build primer. 
We made up a make shift spray booth, spraying out doors today is not an option.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Joey has finished painting these two pieces. We moved them to the advanced baking oven to help the activator set. Posting these in real time as the build is coming along. This is an eight (8) hours project between drying time. We set up the angles late on Monday afternoon. We had a set back on Tuesday due to an ice storm. Today was time to get these two finished and installed.
One side has been sanded and the other one will be finished by 5.00 pm est.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

$$i will take a pair


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

capea4 said:


> $$i will take a pair



Lets Joey get them finished first... Thanks


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

It has been a day since we updated the thread. Joey B only works on Monday, Wednesday, and Fridays, that being said he went straight back to the 135I build this morning.

Primer has dried, been sanded and now for a top coat of paint. 

Below is the paint that was chosen for the project.










First coat of paint..... Light dusting 










Second coat is drying ....


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Between the 2nd coat and the final coat, Joey ran the new speaker wire into the door through the factory harness. 135I was not as difficult as the 5 series, very simple to run the JL Audio 12 gauge wire through the factory grommet.










Final test fit before the top finish coat of paint.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Final coat has been sprayed, has dried and the Flangeless L3SE has been installed. We used silicone as an adhesive to attach the speaker to the pod Joey fabricated. We will let these dry really good while we go to lunch.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We are back from lunch now. Joey has reassembled the Passenger side door with the Flangeless L3SE installed in the pod. I have to run the speak wire to the amp we installed Tuesday while Joey reassembles the drivers side door. 
Be back in little while to finish the thread.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

What is the set up in this car? Are you going tweeter less?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nicely done!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

mark620 said:


> What is the set up in this car? Are you going tweeter less?


Very basic system, 4 speakers, 4 channel amp and a dsp pro . No tweeters. 
More to come later.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Loving this...nice job guys


----------



## plushterry (Jan 22, 2015)

nice work


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks very nice. What midbass will be used to accompany the L3 SE? Simple is always good and looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I wonder if I could do that in my IS300?


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Great work!

I have a 135i also and live close to you. Are you guys willing to do this again and if so what is an aprox. cost including the flangeless L3se's? Thanks!

RMAT


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

These are little beauts!!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

crea_78 said:


> Looks very nice. What midbass will be used to accompany the L3 SE? Simple is always good and looking forward to seeing the finished product.


We have pictures that was taken on a Canon HD hand cam, but for the life of me I cannot get the vids or the still images transferred to my desk top. This has been the delay in updating the thread. 

We used an Imagine 8" subwoofer under each seat. We made a template of the factory subwoofer with MDF and a flush cut bit. We then used the template to fabricate a mounting "spacer" out of a Teflon cutting board we purchased from wally world. We used a 6" hole saw to open up the area through the bottom of the car. We mounted the sub in an IB configuration. 

The sub is playing (sub sonic filter @ 25hz) 25hz - 250hz. The flangeless L3SE is playing from 250hz - ~ . 
Very pleased with the end result


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> I wonder if I could do that in my IS300?


I do not see why not. If the speaker has enough room to vent behind the door card then it should work just fine.
It was not a very difficult project being that the door card was separate from the sail panel. I am sure you have the ability to do it. 
Greg


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

RMAT said:


> Great work!
> 
> I have a 135i also and live close to you. Are you guys willing to do this again and if so what is an aprox. cost including the flangeless L3se's? Thanks!
> 
> RMAT


The guys next door @ the Auto Salon could fab up a pair of these for you. Justin Marks would be the person to build you a set. Give us a call at Hybrid Audio, we can get you started in the right direction. Throwing out $ numbers on the thread might not be the best way to do this. 
Our main goal with this system was something very basic and cost effective for the average everyday person.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We made a call to Fred Lynch at Arc Audio in search of an amp. The amp recommended for this daily driver is the XDI 600.4. The subs are ran in stereo because they also are responsible for mid bass duties also. The processor is the DSP Pro from Helix. It is software we are familiar with and also has a very small footprint. The 135I has a small compartment below the trunk floor that was perfect for these two pieces. It is completed. Still working on transferring the images from the hand held camcorder of the mid bass/sub install.


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Who are the RCA made by? Nice clean install...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Buckyibf said:


> Who are the RCA made by? Nice clean install...


M&M Design Audio Engineering. Made in Japan. We had some samples shipped to us to evaluate. 
Thanks for the comp on the install.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Probably the shortest ground for an amp I've ever seen haha. Install looks very clean, good job.


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice. Clean and simple. Something like this would be perfect for a MiniDSP, with just the four channels.

How is the sound running the subs up to 250? I am doing something very similar in my one car, running the subs up to ~200hz before crossing into a set of Mirus 5.25's.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

A slight correction. I have tuned this car. I had to undergap the underseat subs/midbass from the front stage L3SE's as follows:

Imagine I8SW under-seat (vented to exterior of car) = 20 Hz - 150 Hz at 36 dB/octave bandpass
Legatia L3SE pillars (vented into door cavities) = 200 Hz at 36 dB/octave highpass

The car's natural cabin gain filled in the gap and is inaudible.

I did this because the low male vocal images were smearing / collapsing to the under-seat woofers.

The car is impressively dynamic and unbelievable that there are only four speakers playing in the car - no dedicated subs and no tweeters. We have established a 'competition tune' with 32 Hz being the loudest frequency in the car. it actually plays pedal tones at reference level.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Finally have the images transferred over to my desk top. I will be back later to answer the above question and add the images from the sub install. 
Back to work for me.
Greg


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are two of the three Bavarian horses in the stable. The black one on the right is the one getting the love currently.


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice!! Hopefully this spring or summer I will come by Auto Salon and get my car tuned.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

crea_78 said:


> Nice!! Hopefully this spring or summer I will come by Auto Salon and get my car tuned.


Sirboom (Nick) came by last week to get his truck tuned. We set up the equipment, then Scott does the tuning. 
Call, set up a time and we will get you taken car of.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Here are two of the three Bavarian horses in the stable. The black one on the right is the one getting the love currently.


DAMN that black one is really nice..... Love it


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Those sails look great! Aren't you concerned about getting the speaker wet when you open/close the door in a heavy rain storm?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

My wife`s are in the doors about in the same location. The little bit of rain that does get on them it is pretty irrelevant, it really does not bother them. It would not be wise to leave your door open in a rain storm, but normal open, exit and entrance has not caused an issue with any one the cars at the shop. Currently we have 4 cars with a very similar set up.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

BlackHHR said:


> The guys next door @ the Auto Salon could fab up a pair of these for you. Justin Marks would be the person to build you a set. Give us a call at Hybrid Audio, we can get you started in the right direction. Throwing out $ numbers on the thread might not be the best way to do this.
> Our main goal with this system was something very basic and cost effective for the average everyday person.


Justin Marks is a great Fabricator, but takes too many selfies with his hairless cat.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

TheDavel said:


> Justin Marks is a great Fabricator, but takes too many selfies with his hairless cat.


The hairless cat .... And Justin Marks. 
He loves that cat...


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Love those flange-less mids but how are they secured / mounted?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking Good. I cant wait to get my ears on it!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

been following along. really great work here!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

ErinH said:


> been following along. really great work here!


Thanks Erin


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The under seat sub woofer install was pretty straight forward. Scott took the lead on making the hole in the floor/stock speaker location. He used a 6" hole saw with a corded drill to make this opening. 

*Factory mount with our spacer *






















































*Under the car before we installed the protective grill. *


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Such a "simple" install yet very effective!! Can't wait to hear some of these vehicles when I come to get my car tuned.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice work gents!

What did you use to seal the elements out of the floor enclosure?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

SQram said:


> Nice work gents!
> 
> What did you use to seal the elements out of the floor enclosure?


We used the L6 Grill assembly. On the inside of the grill we attached a piece of gore-tex material to keep the secondary rain water out. 
Mine have been like this for about 6 months now with out a problem.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Love the simplicity of this install. Takes some kahunas to cut a 6" hole in the floor board of a newish bimmer!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep the simplicity at the top!!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Keep the simplicity at the top!!!


Thanks Huck, we also kept it on the low end of the budget.
A retail cost of $2994.00 plus local tax. 
We are not an install shop. But based on what was in the budget including hourly time, below is what we have in the 135I. 
Some insight on the break down of cost analyst.
$850.00 Sail panels with a new L3SE pair
$150.00 Supplies
$440.00 I8SW subs (1) new pair
$150.00 Labor for subs
$479.00 Amp (map pricing)
$100.00 Amp and processor install
$750.00 Helix DSP PRO (demo item/carton was damaged in shipping)
$75.00 Amp kit 
$0.00 RCA cables ( Free demo item )


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

This needs to be seen over and over again!


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wonderul build. Serious craftsmanship in the sail panels.
How has been the experience with DSP Pro yet?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Yawar538 said:


> Wonderul build. Serious craftsmanship in the sail panels.
> How has been the experience with DSP Pro yet?


Not one problem from the DSP Pro .


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Very, very good here. Love the pricing also. Seems to be very fair. Great for repeat and future business.


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't think it's emphasized enough how ****in amazing of a job you guys did! Such fantastic work! From the craftsmanship to the system design to the aesthetics :rockon:

Two questions:
-How did you secure the sail panel assembly back to the door? I can't imagine you used the original mounting tabs, having to custom mold the sail panel for the L3SE.
-I thought I heard a rumor at some point that Hybrid was going to make an 8" midbass that would fit the underseat enclosure. Any chance that would be back on the table?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Factory mounting tabs where indeed used. It was a very straight forward build. 

As for the shallow mount 8" drivers, the performance of the proto types needs some attention before a production run would begin.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

How did I miss this one... *Awesome* build Greg!

My favorite pic was the hole saw putting a hole the size of salad plate through the floor!!! I actually cringed for a second while looking at it, lol!


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

6" hole saw FTW!!!!!
Good stuff!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not cutting holes in my floor, but have been forever searching 135i threads and don't remember this one coming up. But I'm definitely subscribing for Scott's tuning tips!
Nice work. It looks great, and should be a great solution for putting $$$ into instal instead of gear. And saving weight!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Almost a year has passed since the budget system was installed. 
4 weeks ago the car went in for an audio upgrade. DRZ9255 head unit with a Chris Lewis modified optical output. (2) Brax 2400 amps, (1) DSP Pro (1) Director (1 pr) L8SE (1) C15SW D2 in the rear deck. 

Head unit sourced from Stephen Krell @ Syracus Customs. 

Cardas speaker wire and RCA cables used through out the install. 

Fabrication was performed by D`Wayne Blackwood at Audition Audio Fab Center. Wiring was done in house by Joey Buwalda. 

I will add content as the car is completed during the upcoming week.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Subbed for a nice setup like where this is going


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one enjoying the 135.

So much for "budget", though!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Budget went straight out of the window! Been so busy at work I have not updated the thread in a few days. 

I will get some updated picks tomorrow.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Update


----------

